# How Effective Is Hgh Peptides And What's A Good Dose?



## STEELE9 (Mar 16, 2008)

WHATS A GOOD DOSE FOR A 255LB MAN?  AND THEY ARE TOLTALY LEGAL RIGHT? AND THANKS FOR ALL THE GREET INFO!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 16, 2008)

How old are you? Unless you are over 40, or have injuries - I wouldn't even consider it worth the time.


----------



## STEELE9 (Mar 17, 2008)

im 37 with no injuries. thanks


----------



## peptidejunkie (Nov 5, 2009)

I would disagree, I am 35 and have been taking HGH and have taking it from several different companies, and thats where you have to be careful--last supply i purchased has worked a lot..


----------



## JonPiven (Nov 6, 2009)

peptidejunkie said:


> I would disagree, I am 35 and have been taking HGH and have taking it from several different companies, and thats where you have to be careful--last supply i purchased has worked a lot..


can you pm me where you got it? I got one wich didn't worked


----------



## bighig44 (Dec 20, 2009)

I would start with maybe a semorelin and see how that works for you before you spend a million dollars on HGH.  GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 DAC are great as well!  Are they as effective as HGH?  Not as significant a rise in IGF levels- but for energy, well being and fat loss they are awesome!  You can obviously just google those items and there are a few places domestically that sell it.


----------



## TrashMan (Dec 20, 2009)

JonPiven said:


> can you pm me where you got it? I got one wich didn't worked



This sounds fishy....


----------

